# *new* Thrunite TN36



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just posted on Thrunite Facebook, the TN36. Looks like there will be two versions. XM-L2 or MK-R.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Should be expected next month.


----------



## bdogps (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Bas... beat me to it!! I wonder if this time they will have battery power indicator. They kind of remind of a Olight SR Mini Intimidator X Nitecore Tm11...


----------



## ven (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I like a lot!!!!!!! i do like small flooders so to speak as very useful (for me anyway) . I hope something in regards to anti-roll is in the design(lights that roll for fun annoy me :laughing: ) Depending on UI etc and cost i would certainly look into,the one thing(other than anti-roll) i miss is a lower mode thats NOT found on the mini.

Look forward to specs to find a preferred 1 of the 2:thumbsup: i know i know buy both:nana:

:laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Guess for flood the MK-R is the option to go 
It looks like a combi of SR Mini with a Niwalker MM15. Do like it though. I usually don't buy Thrunite, but this one will go on the watch-list.


----------



## ven (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Trouble is ,there will be a Niwalker mm18 soon...............its a bit(could be a lot) larger so i grant that but it does have more mode options too.........

Agree its an Throlight hybrid :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*









Does include a moon-light??


----------



## Ryp (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



bdogps said:


> They kind of remind of a Olight SR Mini Intimidator X Nitecore Tm11...



To me it looks like a Niwalker MM15 X Fenix LD60.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Reminds me of the SC6330. Since there is no news about that coming back, this could be interesting. Depends mainly on the UI for me.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



markr6 said:


> Reminds me of the SC6330. Since there is no news about that coming back, ...


Indeed. Asked ZL last week. There is no info about releasing a new SC6330-L2. They told me months back, there were plans.
Hope this TN36 has a simple to use UI and good spacing in output-levels. The MK-R version has my attention  And hope the _price is right_


----------



## martinaee (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Is the MK-R sort of a middle man between the XM-L2 and the MT-G? I know there is no cool white MT-G being used in lights.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Definitely buying the MK-R version if it hits 5-6K lumens. I like the cooler tint of the MK-R over the MT-G2.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Are these 3 or 4 18650's?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



martinaee said:


> Are these 3 or 4 18650's?



No info about that yet.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I would of liked to see SMO reflectors. The large die LED's don't need to be diffused as the hotspots are large enough, the spill is plenty bright.
I'm the type where I prefer floody over a tight beam, having said that with later gen LED's I much prefer a smooth reflector.
I would of bought a S6330 had they used a SMO reflector.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Dunno... The reflectors are pretty shallow so maybe it didn't matter that much either way. But yeah these should be really floods or at least super wide hotspots.


----------



## utlgoa (Oct 29, 2014)

**new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Won't be long until the single MK-R flashlights start showing up on the market as in a new Olight Triton ?


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I am very interested in the TN 36 and also in the TN30 mini.
I hope ThruNite will avoid PWM and also Donkey EARS in the Beams(I will accept weak Donkey EARS perhaps).
Ernst


----------



## amaretto (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



bdogps said:


> I wonder if this time they will have battery power indicator.


There is a low voltage warning. Indicator led in the switch and stepdown in output.



ven said:


> i miss is a lower mode thats NOT found on the mini.


It has low - mid - high. double click for Turbo and long press for firefly. Mode memory.



don.gwapo said:


> if it hits 5-6K lumens. I like the cooler tint of the MK-R over the MT-G2.


Another forum member and me "measured" (ceiling bounce) 1000 and 1600 lumen + than Niwalker MM15 (MM15= 3800 lm in integrated sphere). Perhaps it will be 5-6k lumens indeed.



martinaee said:


> Are these 3 or 4 18650's?


4x 18650 in series



Ernst from Germany said:


> I hope ThruNite will avoid PWM and also Donkey EARS in the Beams(I will accept weak Donkey EARS perhaps).


There is no visible PWM. Because of the overlapping reflectors there are donkey ears of course. But they are less visible than those of flashlights with bigger and smooth reflectors (like Fenix LD60/TK75, ThruNite TN30).


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Amaretto, 

Do you know whats the size/dimension of this light? 

Thanks!


----------



## amaretto (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

around 126 x 64 mm (length x head diameter)

18650 / TN36 / TN12 (2014) / Lynx / TN31





relative brightness (ceiling bounce):
▪ ThruNite Lynx --- 100 %
▪ Fenix TK75 (new) --- 290 %
▪ Niwalker MM15 --- 410 %
▪ ThruNite TN36 --- 660 %

lux readings: ~19-20.000 cd


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Wow, brighter than the MM15 on ceiling bounce. Definitely getting it since its just a little longer than the MM15.


----------



## amaretto (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

For more informations, pictures, beamshots and so on you can watch the review (sorry, in german):

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/thrunite/37238-review-thrunite-tn36-3x-mk-r.html#post485323


----------



## Ryp (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



amaretto said:


> For more informations, pictures, beamshots and so on you can watch the review (sorry, in german):
> 
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/thrunite/37238-review-thrunite-tn36-3x-mk-r.html#post485323














Great photographs/gifs!


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

The TN36 clearly is brighter than the MM15. Maybe 5,500-6,000 lumens. oo:.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Pretty sure the mm15 is still on in the second shot...


----------



## martinaee (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I feel like there is no way I could buy and use one of these in an urban area... You can't point it down the street and still not light up every house window to the right and left of you!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



dc38 said:


> Pretty sure the mm15 is still on in the second shot...


I see what you mean.


----------



## ven (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Really does appeal,awesome pics:thumbsup: makes a great alternative too for anyone wanting a cooler tint over the mm15. 

Certainly on the watched list,dont know if i need 3 flooders although different.......ish.............very tempting!!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Is there a price estimate?


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Is there new Info or Rumor concerning the ThruNite TN 30 Mini?
Greets Ernst


----------



## bdogps (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Where did you hear this rumour from?


----------



## amaretto (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



martinaee said:


> Is there a price estimate?


I only know a price for european customers:

199.95 EUR (Amazon) and 169.95 EUR and limited number for TLF-group buy only.
Perhaps price for us-flashies will be $199.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



amaretto said:


> I only know a price for european customers:
> 
> 199.95 EUR (Amazon) and 169.95 EUR and limited number for TLF-group buy only.
> Perhaps price for us-flashies will be $199.


Decent pricing, if these numbers are correct. 
Do wonder why there aren't that many CPF-group buy actions, as there're at TLF. :thinking:


----------



## torchflux (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Ryp said:


> To me it looks like a Niwalker MM15 X Fenix LD60.



This.

4 cells, but disappointed they designed it to use a battery carrier.

To me, conformal-internal battery wells such as the EagleTac GX/SX/MX series, Fenix LD60, Olight SR52 etc. are state of the art.


----------



## bdogps (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



torchflux said:


> This.
> 
> 4 cells, but disappointed they designed it to use a battery carrier.
> 
> To me, conformal-internal battery wells such as the EagleTac GX/SX/MX series, Fenix LD60, Olight SR52 etc. are state of the art.



I read from some reviewer it was the guy who does "ReviewtheLight" said by using battery carriers make the torches(flash light) lighter. I am not sure about this, maybe someone can confirm this or bust it.


----------



## torchflux (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



bdogps said:


> I read from some reviewer it was the guy who does "ReviewtheLight" said by using battery carriers make the torches(flash light) lighter. I am not sure about this, maybe someone can confirm this or bust it.



Could be. I think the other primary reason though is cost of design and manufacture. It's more expensive to design & custom machine the flashlight body that holds 2/3/4 batteries of specific size in individual wells, with a conformal-contact tail cap, rather than having just a hollow body tube into which inserts a battery carrier.


----------



## andi25252 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I prefer a batteriecarrier anytime, especially in lamps with higher energyconsumption. Ever tried to swap 4 individual batteries in a dark, rainy, cold, .... situation?

I carry to all my lamps with a carrier just a spare carrier already filled with batteries in a small holster and it´s a 1-2-3 sec. job changing them


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



martinaee said:


> Is the MK-R sort of a middle man between the XM-L2 and the MT-G? I know there is no cool white MT-G being used in lights.




Why are there only warmer colours in MT-G type LEDs?

Why can't they make a Cool White version?

I have been looking at the Niwalker MM15 and the later model but this looks even better!

I think maybe this TN36 is not really a TN series light, maybe they need a new ID for flooders only.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Oztorchfreak said:


> Why are there only warmer colours in MT-G type LEDs?
> 
> Why can't they make a Cool White version?



+1


----------



## goodgoodeat (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

The cola size,I like!!
Looks very cute~:huh:


----------



## pinhead (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

IMHO the TN36 is a somewhat brighter copy of Nova MM15, nothing more or less.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

The Niwalker looks 100X better in the .gif presented on page one. It doesn't have that blue tint that kills my eyes.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Jason_Tx said:


> It doesn't have that blue tint that kills my eyes.



Neither does the TN36.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

TN36 should be released next week, according Thrunite CS.


----------



## Neilbenecke (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Ryp said:


> Neither does the TN36.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have the mm15vn fiat lux and it's a killer I wonder if Vinh would work some voodoo on the thrunite, and if so what would be the results because the mm15 I have is ungodly bright and brilliant for what I need for as a flooder, the brighter the better in fact
> ...


----------



## richbuff (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

So many new high performance lights at once! 

I was getting ready to order a SR Mini and a MM15, but now I changed my mind: It will be the MM06 and TN36. I anxiously awaiting full reviews from the usual reviewers, who do great work.


----------



## pinhead (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Jason_Tx said:


> The Niwalker looks 100X better in the .gif presented on page one. It doesn't have that blue tint that kills my eyes.



And I thought I am the only one who noticed this...thanks for confirmation.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Now on ThruNite's website: http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn36/






*
6510 LUMENS*


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

6510 lumens. .


----------



## kj2 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I like


----------



## kj2 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Just looked the at website. Don't really have the cash to mess around, but this really stands on #1 on my to-buy list


----------



## Fugu75 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



kj2 said:


> Just looked the at website. Don't really have the cash to mess around, but this really stands on #1 on my to-buy list



Same here. Honestly, I can´t afford to buy this. Then again.. I can´t afford losing sleep either, wondering what would that look like in my B&W case type 48 placed between TN32t and TK75........


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

6500 lumens? things way too fat


----------



## pinhead (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Has the TN36 been released now? I am waiting for long time experience reports for this flashlight and would not rely on a prototype review.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



pinhead said:


> Has the TN36 been released now?


Yes, you can order now


----------



## diablo266 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Anyone know when the neutral version of this will be released? I'm very much on the fence between this and the MM15, i prefer a neutral LED and am glad manufacturers are offering them!


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

The Eagletac SX25L3 is 45mm in diameter because it uses 3x 18650 (which I think is better than 4x 18650 for ergonomics alone) even tho I have very big hands I find it a bit awkward to use/hold for long periods because it's a heavy round tube weighing about half a kilo with batteries and if you relax your grip it can fall out of your hand (especially with gloves). So 64mm for the TN36 is getting a bit big without a handle IMO and with batteries will weigh 600 grams. The MM15 with handle would be better or better still the MM18 :naughty:

I don't know why all these new lights are coming out with 4x 18650 it's like carrying a brick in your pocket or on the side of you, I guess its a manufacturer race for a niche market to claim smallest brightest light - and for all their little size there still isn't enough metal to cool them from all that output so they have to have step down after a very short time to save the led's then other than a longer run time you only get short burst's of high (you might as well have a smaller light that puts out the same-ish lumen's on high without stepping down) suppose that's a legacy for that small size.

The sad thing with these lights is that because they are so small they are all flooders and to the average Joe with an untrained/educated eye a $20 zoomie (aspheric thrower) out throws it and bang goes the street cred - also any 30mm + reflectored single XM-L light equals or kicks it's butt for throw - again just from my experience the dark of night really sucks up all that flood so easily a 4000 lumen flooder looks more like 1500-2000 in output . 

I know all this is just my opinion. I suppose my taste has changed over the years, and I do like having and owning bragging rights lights (I've had the TM11 and just about most configurations out there) but in reality 9 times out of 10 I grab a smaller light to use for work as they really are a work tool.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



diablo266 said:


> Anyone know when the neutral version of this will be released? I'm very much on the fence between this and the MM15, i prefer a neutral LED and am glad manufacturers are offering them!


If you look on their website they offer the neutral tint in the drop down menu.


----------



## diablo266 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Glenn7 said:


> If you look on their website they offer the neutral tint in the drop down menu.



Yes, but it is unavailable to add to cart.


----------



## twl (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

The TN36 page on the website does not specify(that I saw) whether this 6510 lumens is "LED lumens" or "OTF lumens at turn on" or "ANSI lumens". As you know, there is a large difference between them.
So, which is it?

Anybody know?


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



diablo266 said:


> Yes, but it is unavailable to add to cart.


Yes you are right, sorry


----------



## flcrazedguy (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I'm guessing the tn30 mini is going to be more of a thrower vs the tn36?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



flcrazedguy said:


> I'm guessing the tn30 mini is going to be more of a thrower vs the tn36?



I named the thread title this way, because Thrunite did that on FB. There is no 'mini TN30', only the TN36.


----------



## flcrazedguy (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Never mind...ha It was the way I read their facebook page. I just took the plunge and ordered one. Hopefully I did not make a mistake as this is one of my first $100+ light. We shall see...


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



twl said:


> The TN36 page on the website does not specify(that I saw) whether this 6510 lumens is "LED lumens" or "OTF lumens at turn on" or "ANSI lumens". As you know, there is a large difference between them.
> So, which is it?
> 
> Anybody know?



I contacted Thrunite, they say all of their flashlights are according the ANSI standard.


----------



## flcrazedguy (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Looking forward to doing a review when it comes in.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

any information about the output and runtime?


----------



## amaretto (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



flcrazedguy said:


> Looking forward to doing a review when it comes in.





andrew2 said:


> any information about the output and runtime?



TN36 is already reviewed:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...w-ThruNite-TN36-3x-MK-R&p=4541553#post4541553

Or did you mean TN30 mini?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



amaretto said:


> Or did you mean TN30 mini?


Again, there is no TN30 mini. Thrunite called the TN36 a 'TN30 mini' on Facebook. I've edited thread title.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



andi25252 said:


> I prefer a batteriecarrier anytime, especially in lamps with higher energyconsumption. Ever tried to swap 4 individual batteries in a dark, rainy, cold, .... situation?
> 
> I carry to all my lamps with a carrier just a spare carrier already filled with batteries in a small holster and it´s a 1-2-3 sec. job changing them


heres a brilliant solution for ya.... change them at home where you have light smh. u get plenty of warning when they need to be changed.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I got my new TN36 from Amazon delivered yesterday. This one's a keeper to be sure. The tint is good and it ever so slightly outshines my Niwalker MM15 Nova, which is a pleasant surprise as it's been my experience that Thrunite tends to overstate their lumen outputs (I’ve had and subsequently sold at least a dozen). 

Be warned however, understandably this light will not run on anything less than high capacity cells. I couldn’t even get it to turn on in anything but moonlight mode when running with 2400 mAh 18650s, but it did fine in both 3100 mAh and 3400 mAh cells.


----------



## flcrazedguy (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Mine came in as well...love it


----------



## charlieplanb (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Slightly outshines the MM15?? If it only slightly outshine the MM15 theres no way it will outshine the MM15vn. Thats dissapointing. 



Flight_Deck said:


> I got my new TN36 from Amazon delivered yesterday. This one's a keeper to be sure. The tint is good and it ever so slightly outshines my Niwalker MM15 Nova, which is a pleasant surprise as it's been my experience that Thrunite tends to overstate their lumen outputs (I’ve had and subsequently sold at least a dozen).
> 
> Be warned however, understandably this light will not run on anything less than high capacity cells. I couldn’t even get it to turn on in anything but moonlight mode when running with 2400 mAh 18650s, but it did fine in both 3100 mAh and 3400 mAh cells.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



charlieplanb said:


> Slightly outshines the MM15?? If it only slightly outshine the MM15 theres no way it will outshine the MM15vn. Thats dissapointing.



But there's no way the MM15vn will outshine the TN36vn.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



charlieplanb said:


> Slightly outshines the MM15?? If it only slightly outshine the MM15 theres no way it will outshine the MM15vn. Thats dissapointing.


yea and what do u think the TN36vn will look like then? hardly an accurate comparison. thats like saying my supercharged Mustang will out perform a stock Vette. thats pretty obvious isn't?


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 12, 2014)

btw, mine came in today. its too floody imo. I'm gonna send to Vinh and have him dedome it and perform a power upgrade. it definitely lights up everything within 200 feet but really lacks any distance with a throw of only 300 yrds. honestly, I was expecting a little more performance for 6500 lumens.

my SR96 has 4800 lumens and appears far brighter with a much more usable throw and it only throws 25 more meters. I really question the 6500 lumens but lights are so cheap these days so what. ill jus buy the next one that comes out. 2 guns make up pretty much my entire light collection in price.


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



HIDSGT said:


> thats like saying my supercharged Mustang will out perform a stock Vette. thats pretty obvious isn't?



Just to make sure, you're agreeing that the stock vette will spank the supercharged mustang right? :devil:


----------



## bright star (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

When does step down occur ? Is it Thermal or timed. And if so how much of a drop are we looking at ?


----------



## charlieplanb (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



Ryp said:


> But there's no way the MM15vn will outshine the TN36vn.


I agree with that



> yea and what do u think the TN36vn will look like then? hardly an accurate comparison. thats like saying my supercharged Mustang will out perform a stock Vette. thats pretty obvious isn't?


I'm not comparing them ,simply stating ,"if it barely outshines the mm15 it not going tp outshine a MM15vn


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

I see that the TN35 is out of stock at many dealers and has disappeared from the Thrunite website. Is the TN36 supposed to replace the TN35? I would hate to see that as I think the control ring is one of the best features ever on a flashlight. I'm not interested in using a button on a TN36.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



mckeand13 said:


> Just to make sure, you're agreeing that the stock vette will spank the supercharged mustang right? :devil:


lol... yea ill take the Vette over the mustang


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 14, 2014)

another thing I really don't care for is not being able to locate the button to turn it one quickly. it shud really be raised up like the Olight or even like the Eagletac. its too flush with the light. makes no sense whatsoever to do that....

really can't wait for Olight to release its next big light to replace the SR96. I'm thinkn 8 inches long with 6000+ lumens.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 14, 2014)

HIDSGT said:


> another thing I really don't care for is not being able to locate the button to turn it one quickly. it shud really be raised up like the Olight or even like the Eagletac. its too flush with the light. makes no sense whatsoever to do that....



Some people prefer that kind of switch over something more protruding so there's less of a chance of accidental activation. Can't please everyone.


----------



## don.gwapo (Dec 14, 2014)

Got mine also two days ago. Really love the light, prefer it over my MM15 and its brighter too.

What I really don't like is I got the Neutral white instead of Cool white. .


----------



## Fugu75 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine came today. Could not open tailcap, it´s stuck. Was able to put the batteries when unscreved the head. One odd thing, I put some fully charged Enerpower 3400 mha:s (panasonic) in and turned it on, but instead of blue light, the red light was lid. Hard to believe there is not enough current with those cells. Anybody else noticed similar problems?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## bdogps (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you Ryp for the video review. I want to buy a Acebeam K40m, but then again, this light looks more tempting.


----------



## druidmars (Dec 23, 2014)

Excellent job, Ryp! Thanks! And I really hope you can upload part II - the parking lot scene


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryp = Cutlerylover ?


----------



## don.gwapo (Dec 23, 2014)

Turbo can also be accessed from off via double click aside from the regular mode and firefly.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, nono I'm not Cutlery Lover haha. I'm just a subscriber.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Oh, nono I'm not Cutlery Lover haha. I'm just a subscriber.



Thought so too..


----------



## Ryp (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## P1X4R (Dec 24, 2014)

nice ending note regarding his encounter with a police officer.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



twl said:


> The TN36 page on the website does not specify(that I saw) whether this 6510 lumens is "LED lumens" or "OTF lumens at turn on" or "ANSI lumens". As you know, there is a large difference between them.
> So, which is it?
> 
> Anybody know?


Can someone explain the differences between these 3 please?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



BeastFlashlight said:


> Can someone explain the differences between these 3 please?



http://flashlightwiki.com/ANSI-NEMA_FL-1#The_FL-1_Standard

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352456-ANSI-lumens-vs-OTF-lumens


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

Ok thanks! Got it so if a flashlight is rated 1,000 LED lumens it is inferior to a 1,000 OTF lumen flashlight, and the OTF is inferior to 1,000 ANSI flashlight


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*

i haven't been able to find this light in stock online anywhere. has anyone ordered it from thrunite's web store?


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 11, 2015)

i just did(ordered from thrunite store)so now i will have to wait and see.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



P1X4R said:


> i haven't been able to find this light in stock online anywhere. has anyone ordered it from thrunite's web store?


I was planning to do that, but ended up with buying a Vn-version.


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



P1X4R said:


> i haven't been able to find this light in stock online anywhere. has anyone ordered it from thrunite's web store?



I did and it was shipped from Amazon.de in Germany to the UK in about 2 days.


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope it's that fast to Greece too


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: *new* Thrunite TN36 - mini TN30*



joxa80 said:


> i just did(ordered from thrunite store)so now i will have to wait and see.



i ordered mine from them a week ago. the order status is "awaiting fulfillment". just patiently waiting.



kj2 said:


> I was planning to do that, but ended up with buying a Vn-version.



i think i should have gone this route. 



CM2010 said:


> I did and it was shipped from Amazon.de in Germany to the UK in about 2 days.



Amazon US had a few in stock 3 weeks ago. i should have jumped on it!


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 11, 2015)

😰A week and still nothing?now you made me nervous . isn't that the official website?


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 11, 2015)

joxa80 said:


> 😰A week and still nothing?now you made me nervous . isn't that the official website?



yes. i think they're trying to catch up on demand. i'll give them a few days before i inquire about my order.


----------



## DrWu (Jan 12, 2015)

P1X4R said:


> yes. i think they're trying to catch up on demand. i'll give them a few days before i inquire about my order.




I ordered mine on January 2nd, I emailed them last week since my order said the same as yours "awaiting fulfillment" They replied back and said it was out of stock but they're expecting more in this week and it should ship out by the 16th. We'll see. 

On a side note, I also ordered 4 batteries and an MCC-4 Charger on the same order, I got those today. Charger is defective though, one of the slots makes the screen flash, and also, saw some sparks.oo: Hopefully I won't have any problems getting it replaced.


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am also on the waiting fulfillment and I ordered the bundle and a ti so maybe I have them first too and the tn36 alone latter . anyway I ordered the nw does anybody got it already?or everyone has the cw till now?


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's what they emailed me today.


Thanks for your message.

Sorry to inform you that Ti will be available for shipping about 2 weeks later. and now we only have 3200mah 18650 batteries, 3400mah is also waiting for restock.

Would you please wait about 10 days? We will ship them asap when they are restocked.

TN36 neutral white is available and will be shipped this week.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 13, 2015)

just heard back from Thrunite:

Thank you for your patience.

So sorry to tell you that the tn36 cw is out of stock now and you have to wait for some time . It will be arrive soon in this month.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2015)

P1X4R said:


> just heard back from Thrunite:
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...



Damn... Hope Vinh gets some TN36's soon.


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 13, 2015)

get the nw the are on stock now


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 13, 2015)

I just bought one brand new from factory. its too small for my big monkey hands. if anyone wants it PM me. ill sell for $145 shipped. (US lower 48 only)


----------



## bdogps (Jan 13, 2015)

For how long does it stay in turbo mode? Keep in mind I am still learning about torches, does the small size of this powerful torch means that it cannot dissipate heat as fast as a bigger torch, because there is not much metal for the heat to be absorbed? Meaning turbo mode last for less than minute? Thank you


----------



## sbrom (Jan 13, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> I just bought one brand new from factory. its too small for my big monkey hands. if anyone wants it PM me. ill sell for $145 shipped. (US lower 48 only)



Is yours a CW or NW?


----------



## richbuff (Jan 14, 2015)

bdogps said:


> For how long does it stay in turbo mode? Keep in mind I am still learning about torches, does the small size of this powerful torch means that it cannot dissipate heat as fast as a bigger torch, because there is not much metal for the heat to be absorbed? Meaning turbo mode last for less than minute? Thank you



Selfbuilt's review is out: Please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...650)-review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more! Quote: "It does not step down quickly...."


----------



## bdogps (Jan 14, 2015)

richbuff said:


> Selfbuilt's review is out: Please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...650)-review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more! Quote: "It does not step down quickly...."



Yeah I read it, and he says that it gets so hot, that it makes hard to handle.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 14, 2015)

I can´t understand how you can accept this UI and not mention it more in this post or is it just me who are picky... Please read my thoughts why I never would buy this light or other similar competitors. I have tried to find a great flooder with a descent UI (among other things mentioned futher down) and has been sondering the market. Niwalker MM15, Thrunite TN36, Nitecore TN06, Olight SR Mini Intimidator has been in my mind. Have I missed a descent ligth in this league?
The downfall of TN36, IMO:
- You can´t get to another level after you have entered firefly nor Turbo. You´ll have to turn the light off. I think it is important to be able to get a quick look at something with a Turbo mode and then get back again to the previously mode you were using. Not need to turn the ligth off... It will be dark - not convenient. This sucks... 
- A long press and cycling through the low-med-hig is... How to put it - Annoying. Instead give me two buttons or a control ring where I can go up OR down.

The new Nitecore TM06 seems to have a great UI, but SMO reflectors with a lot of artifacts. Can´t buy that either. OP reflectors are another story... 

Sorry if I am sounding negative, but how hard can it be to design a great UI. Really... Zebra (I´ve got some) and Eagletac (sounds very interesting) is one of the few that has or seems to have decent UI's and almost all of the variable control ring ditos, but there are not many out there...

I´m still looking for a flooder with: OP reflectors (with less artifacts), multi MK-R NW (with de dome, without the blue spill...) or multi MT-G2's (lovely tint) emitters, 3*18650, smallest possible, lightest possible, Moon, Direct acces to Turbo and Moon, momentary on with a pre-selectable output, not cycling through a lot of steps, be able to go up or down in output, noticable distance between steps (like: 1, 50, 500, 1750, 6000 LM maybe?), an indoor mode nor to bright nor to dim like 50-ish lumen on a flooder (less on a thrower).

Is it only me that has these unreal, "Hey man, good luck finding a ligth, keep looking mate" demands?


----------



## Fugu75 (Jan 14, 2015)

Martin, ta de lugnt nu.. 

You can go from turbo to another level by long press or clickin it once (off) and then second time (goes to level used before turbo) and that takes about 0,2 seconds. If that 0,2 seconds of darkness is a deal breaker for you, then I´s sorry. Btw, fenix tk75 (which I also have) has 2 buttons but you cannot go from medium level to low level without cycling trough turbo first. I think that is way more annoying. With TN36 you have a moonlight mode, one hand easy operation and maximum of 6800 lumens (selfbuilt estimated) in a tube that is 5 inches (12,6 cm) long and costs less than 200 bucks.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 14, 2015)

Tack jag är ganska lugn . I hear you Fugu, but i still think that the UI can be improved alot. Turn the TN36 off after Turbo and then turn the light on again to presume the last mode is not a beautiful design IMO. I just spend some time to look at the Eagletac's UI (again) and they are awsome with momentary pre-select, momentary turbo, momentary strobe etc, but you´ll need two hands by twisting the light to change mode as it´s downfall... Not perfect but as good as it gets perhaps. I know it is hard to please us all, but it´s not to much of a demand to put some logical into the UI - or? Nitecore TM06 is really great as well.

I´m with you talking about the TK75's UI. It needs a 2015 UI not a 10 year old one... I have a Fenix PD35UE that are similar and cycling through all the modes is not one of my favorites... I´m sure I will **** some people off by the popular TK75's UI, but to me the UI is important - please be gentle with me :tinfoil:. I feel better now after writing these words and I hope some manufacturer are listening... It´s not all about the lumens... Sorry for being OT in this thread.


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 14, 2015)

I just noticed that Thrunite's web store won't allow you to add to cart now for either version. "We don't have enough ThruNite TN36 stock on hand for the quantity you selected. Please try again"

I wonder how many unsuspecting pre-orders they got before that change was made. They immediately charge your credit card too!


----------



## bdogps (Jan 14, 2015)

P1X4R said:


> I just noticed that Thrunite's web store won't allow you to add to cart now for either version. "We don't have enough ThruNite TN36 stock on hand for the quantity you selected. Please try again"
> 
> I wonder how many unsuspecting pre-orders they got before that change was made. They immediately charge your credit card too!



This means that their campaign to send their torches to several people with popular youtube channels is paying off. That and it's a 200$ 6500 lumen torch.


----------



## chuckhov (Jan 14, 2015)

Guys,

Check the TN website - There IS a ThruNite MINI TN30!!!


-Chuck


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Guys,
> 
> Check the TN website - There IS a ThruNite MINI TN30!!!
> 
> ...



And there is a thread. Search for TN30.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thrunite has a new release date indication, on their TN36 product page. Release date is set to 25th Feb 2015.


----------



## DrWu (Jan 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Thrunite has a new release date indication, on their TN36 product page. Release date is set to 25th Feb 2015.




Yep, even though they sent me an email that my order from January 2nd was supposed to have shipped on Friday, I just looked up my order and it now says February 25th.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Contacted Thrunite on this and they tell me, they're working hard on the second batch. Demand is high and productions process is difficult, according Thrunite.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, that's more than a month away. Glad I got mine from Amazon from the first day it went on sale.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got one from Illumns. They had 10 this afternoon. After my purchase just 1 left!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Capolini said:


> I just got one from Illumns. They had 10 this afternoon. After my purchase just 1 left!



Nice


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 20, 2015)

yesterday got mine from thrunite but the rest of the bundle is on the way so no batteries to light it up:mecry:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

joxa80 said:


> yesterday got mine from thrunite but the rest of the bundle is on the way so no batteries to light it up:mecry:



Ow that just awful! Standing there and you can't play with it.. That's torture man


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 20, 2015)

the only thing that i can say for now is that is smaller than i thought which is nice.also the clear o-rings are mising and the box outside doesnt have the little white label as i see on the videos which indicates if it is cw or nw.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Nice



Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,that remaining one after my purchase was gone 15 minutes later!

This will be my FIRST true flooder/lumen monster!!! I think I picked a good first one!  ALL my lights are modded throwers[my preference] except my EDC lights,,and a few of them throw pretty well!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 20, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,that remaining one after my purchase was gone 15 minutes later!
> 
> This will be my FIRST true flooder/lumen monster!!! I think I picked a good first one!  ALL my lights are modded throwers[my preference] except my EDC lights,,and a few of them throw pretty well!



I'll be curious to hear your feedback on the light. I was surprised to see you had ordered one, given your strong preference for throwers, and your previous rejection of flooders. Is it good enough to (if not convert) at least impress you?


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

I will find out soon enough. I expect that it will impress me. Will my preference change from "throwers" to Flooders"? I doubt it. For me I love the intensity and piercing beam that throwers deliver which enable me to spot things hundreds of yards away and still have enough[for me] peripheral light directly in front of me. The TK75vn KT [Even when it was stock] is my favorite light which has the best balance of throw and flood.

By the awesome pics/ gifs that *amaretto* took I have a feeling "Turbo" is almost too much light! Link below for those who have not seen them. 

His pics/gifs are what enticed me!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392512-Review-ThruNite-TN36-3x-MK-R


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,that remaining one after my purchase was gone 15 minutes later!
> 
> This will be my FIRST true flooder/lumen monster!!! I think I picked a good first one!  ALL my lights are modded throwers[my preference] except my EDC lights,,and a few of them throw pretty well!



Order a TN36vn myself. Vinh snapped a few and fulfill paid orders. Including mine  Hopefully he received them soon, and can ship it soon.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a legitimate concern with this light! It goes like this. When I am on the trail[my night walks] I give CAPO my Siberian the entire length of the leash.I don't have him "Heel" like usual. With my throwers there is enough peripheral light to see but it is NOT blinding. The majority of light is obviously focused for throw and the light is not at my feet. 

This TN36 looks blinding only about a foot in front of you!! On high and turbo I am going to have to change the angle or something so I do not BLIND my poor buddy!


----------



## P1X4R (Jan 30, 2015)

I decided to cancel my order. I'll order at a later date when supplies catch up with demand.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 8, 2015)

These have become my 2 favorite flashlights.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 9, 2015)

Some customers opened the tail end of the TN36 and MINI TN30 and said why there is glue instead lubricating grease on the screws......Well,I have to say you are of great strength. But honey, you opened it in the wrong way.


----------



## joxa80 (Feb 9, 2015)

there is a new tn36 as i see in their website with a layard hole in the back end,and no other difference as i can see


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like everything that I have heard about the new Thrunite TN36 is true.

*It is a flood beast!!*

This light puts out tons of useable light better than the best HIDs that I have.

Pity about some of the early batch coming without the lanyard attachment point being part of the tail-cap.

Mostly *HIGH* will be plenty for me.

The Turbo setting is really only meant to be used for short bursts in a light that size so heat is to be expected early on in that mode and High is high enough for most uses and Turbo is a Big Handy Plus.

The end result should be to use Turbo responsibly by monitoring the heat of the can and using it sparingly.

Honestly you should not have to use Turbo too often as it punches hard with resulting heat issues in such a tiny can.

It is good they put a nice low Moonlight setting in it too.

This light is like having a Skyray King to use with a really big Turbo if needed as a bonus, although it costs a lot more than a SRK.

My SRK has 4 x 18650, 7 x XM-L LEDs, 5 x modes and was $50 and no Turbo like the power of the TN36.

Horses for courses I would say, a SRK fills my needs along with many other lights like my DEFT-X, TK75, Olight SR95S-UT and many others to pick from.

The TN36 is just another one to add to my collection.

If you only had $50 you could not, go too wrong in buying a Skyray King that throws out about 2200 lumen without getting really hot at all.

I have seen some comments saying the beam comes pretty well right back to your feet.

That is why I bought it.

I have heaps of throwers and not one really good flood.



*Well done Thrunite!*


----------



## agentlucky (Feb 15, 2015)

Do any of you find this light floods too close to your feet/left-right?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2015)

agentlucky said:


> Do any of you find this light floods too close to your feet/left-right?



I don't


----------



## joxa80 (Feb 16, 2015)

i dont either,but what if it was?


----------



## agentlucky (Feb 16, 2015)

joxa80 said:


> i dont either,but what if it was?



can't use it from truck without sticking my arm out and when standing under an eve shooting out it would wash out the ceiling and floor


----------



## rs4ever (Mar 4, 2015)

Received the TN36 CW yesterday. Wow.. that's all I have to say.
Compared to the TM26, this is much floodier.
TM26 has more throw.
TN36 will be more useful for night hikes and such.
I still prefer the built of the TM26.

Still wonder if the TN36 NW will be easier on the eyes... a little expensive to experiment.
Wish the GB is still active!


----------



## dvboy (Apr 15, 2015)

I just pick up one of these,the only batteries I have in the house are an old miss matched set that I just charged up.It works until I try turbo mode,there it works for a half a second then shuts down completely and won't work until the batteries are removed and put in again.I suspect it's the batteries fault?I have a new set of batteries on there way,but just couldn't wait for them.


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah - It's the Flashlight's way of saying: "Hey!... Take those crappy batteries out of me or there's gonna be trouble"!

Smart light

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## dvboy (Apr 15, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Yeah - It's the Flashlight's way of saying: "Hey!... Take those crappy batteries out of me or there's gonna be trouble"!
> 
> Smart light
> 
> ...


Thanks,makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## markr6 (May 21, 2015)

It depends on what you use it for, but in general, anyone finding this TOO floody?


----------



## HIDSGT (May 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> It depends on what you use it for, but in general, anyone finding this TOO floody?


yes WAY too floody! if u had told me it had 2000 lumens I wud have believed it. of all the lights I've bought over the years this one was the most disappointing! and the flat button to turn it on blows! it shud be raised like every other light on the planet. apparently they didn't do much research before designing this light.


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2015)

It has a wide floody beam indeed. Too much? Depends on what you're looking for. It's also a personal thing. Have no problem finding the button. But yet again, that is a personal thing.


----------

